# Is there a movie



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

....that you enjoy watching over again, and even again?


*For me, almost anything with Meryl Streep, but my favorite is IT'S COMPLICATED.  A real chick flick for sure, but I don't remember ever laughing so hard as I did first time I saw it...laughed 'til I cried.  OUT OF AFRICA is another outstanding one I've seen several times.  She is the best actress I've ever known.

I'm sure lots of you ladies may feel the same way I do about THE SOUND OF MUSIC....one of the best ever.*


----------



## Anne (Sep 8, 2013)

I do love "Somewhere In Time"; don't know why, as it's so darn sappy...but Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour are perfect for the roles.  Madame X (the first one) is very good, too.  I'm sure there's others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Dee63 (Sep 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Time is also a movie i could repeat all the time. Loved it, and the old-fashioned part of it. Great acting.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

And I've never seen it, need to check it out.


----------



## maxHR (Sep 8, 2013)

"no country for old men" made by the Coen brothers


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

My favorite chick flick is Sleepless in Seattle, and I've seen it countless times.   Anything that Nora Ephron has written is tops with me.  And also, her books made me laugh from start to finish .. just loved her work ... everything she did! 
 So sorry when I heard she died.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

maxHR said:


> "no country for old men" made by the Coen brothers



*Oh my gosh, that movie spooked me.  Everyone in it died, but have to admit the acting was excellent.  It is definitely a man's movie.  If I remember clearly, which doesn't happen often, it won for best picture that year.*


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2013)

African Queen and Terms of Endearment


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 8, 2013)

The Great Escape....The Villain ...The Gods Must Be Crazy ....Stalag 17  are some that come to mind. And  most any of Alfred Hitchcock's movies.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

O Bother Where Art Thou....Really enjoyed this one. Seen it twice.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

Pappy said:


> O Bother Where Art Thou....Really enjoyed this one. Seen it twice.



Have also.  Great movie ... love the soundtrack!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 8, 2013)

There are several I just love watching, no matter that I have seen them several times. Some of the best are :

Frequency ...with Dennis Quaid, not quite time travel, but close, great plot, and heartwarming story.
LadyHawke ....beautiful love story with unique twist, she is a hawk by day, by nite he is a black wolf. Most awesome Fresian horse ! 
Usual Suspects..... Took me a couple times to really understand this Kevin Spacey classic.
The Italian Job.... Fast paced, and amazing gold heist with MiniCoopers.
Short Circuit.... Just plain LOVE this movie, and it was filmed in Astoria, Oregon, where I would love to live ! 
Almost Like Heaven.... Just looks like a ghost story, one to steal your heart.
Ghost.... List wouldn't be complete without this one . Makes me cry every time.
Hunt for Red October....no romance, just lots of drama, and great acting, wonderful plot !


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*That's an easy one Katy, it's Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts & Richard Gere, never get tired of watching it, and the part where those sales women turned her away, i can relate to that.*_


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

Two oldies with Michael Caine : _Zulu,_ and _The Man Who Would be King_
Both ripper yarns


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*That's an easy one Katy, it's Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts & Richard Gere, never get tired of watching it, and the part where those sales women turned her away, i can relate to that.*_



This movie is on my "hated it" list. It's a retelling of the Pygmalion story a la My Fair Lady. I prefer George Bernard Shaw's version where the heroine breaks free of the men who would control her. I watched the Julia Roberts character begin to grow and discover herself only to surrender to the Richard Gere character. I could have wept.

I much prefer the English adaptation _"Educating Rita" _where Rita rejects Michael Caine and chooses freedom for herself. Yea!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Have also.  Great movie ... love the soundtrack!



*Can't remember the name of the group, they're really hot now in country music, and I think they won awards for their rendition of it.  I haven't seen the movie.  
*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*That's an easy one Katy, it's Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts & Richard Gere, never get tired of watching it, and the part where those sales women turned her away, i can relate to that.*_



*I completely forgot that one, Jill.  I've probably seen it 25 times and will watch it anytime it's on.  Excellent chick flick, one of the best for me....unbelievable fairy tale that it is.
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

_A Clockwork Orange_ - beside the ultra-violence I find the made-up language fascinating

_Circle of Iron_ - a martial arts movie scripted by Bruce Lee with David Carradine playing multiple characters

Of course, the classics - _The Big Sleep, The Maltese Falcon_, etc.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> _A Clockwork Orange_ - beside the ultra-violence I find the made-up language fascinating
> 
> _Circle of Iron_ - a martial arts movie scripted by Bruce Lee with David Carradine playing multiple characters
> 
> Of course, the classics - _The Big Sleep, The Maltese Falcon_, etc.



Ha!  Clockwork Orange remains one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen. Widely acclaimed and hate to admit I didn't understand it at all.  The classics you mentioned I loved.


----------



## Anne (Sep 8, 2013)

"City of Angels" is another one I really enjoyed.  Not a huge fan of Nicolas Cage, but he did well in that one.



"Jacob's Ladder" is a good one, but very, very strange...still can't really figure it out.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Ha!  Clockwork Orange remains one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen. Widely acclaimed and hate to admit I didn't understand it at all.  The classics you mentioned I loved.



I cannot count the number of times I've read the book and watched the movie - it HAS to be close to 100 times each. I did a college paper on the creation of the language that the author, Anthony Burgess, used in the book. It was a mixture of several languages and dialects with a sprinkling of then-current slang. I even taught it to my two sons, that's how much of a fan-boy I am. 

And it's another one of those movies that I can sit and recite the dialogue word-for-word from start to finish, with the proper inflections, accents and movements. :mask:



Anne said:


> "Jacob's Ladder" is a good one, but very, very strange...still can't really figure it out.



Another great one! I admit I had to watch it a few times to figure it out, because it's so far out of the ordinary and the special-effects are so spooky.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not into chick flicks, they bore me senseless and like Warri, I cringe at those 'happy surrender' endings. "Surrender, Hell!", when it comes to romance call me Patton!   

  Romance is strictly truce by negotiation on my books.


I suppose the most repeated on TV movie that I still sometimes watch is Terminator 2.  Says a bit about my basic personality and bad taste in movies. 



Clockwork Orange was a watershed book, but intensely disliked the movie. More sick than illuminating a point.
Liked 'No Country..." but I like most movies Tommy Lee is in. He picks gooduns.
Must admit to watching Ladyhawke more than once, mostly for Rutger and the scene of that horse prancing through the cathedral more than for the 'plot'.

Most watched   just for eye candy, soundtrack, spec effects, and/or entertainment/plot or laughs depending on the mood...  
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Dances with Wolves
Aliens
Pulp Fiction
Terminator 2
LOTR
The Blues Brothers
The Dish
..and believe it or not... Ferris Beuller's Day Off.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

You left out Aliens

Ooops, no you didn't.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2013)

Speaking of chick flicks with happy endings, what's not to like about _War of the Roses _with Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Yea! that one was a romp with a satisfactory ending.


----------



## terra (Sep 8, 2013)

I heard a critics review on ABC radio last week for the new movie called "All is Lost" starring Robert Redford.
 Nothing unusual about that I hear you mumbling...
This critic, who is known for not being overly generous with praise, gave this movie a magnificent wrap.... 9 out of 10 and a prediction that Redford would be nominated for an Oscar for his role.

Let's face it, Redford is aged on the extremely shady side of 70 and not what you would call a box-office drawcard these days. 
This movie has only one character in it and apart from the opening dialogue, there are no more than 8 words spoken in the whole movie... some are repeated such as a radio distress call for help but apart from that,.. zip !

Trailer here:   http://www.filmlinc.com/nyff2013/blog/robert-redford-cinematic-all-is-lost-new-york-film-festival

Reviews:  http://www.firstshowing.net/2013/mu...for-all-is-lost-starring-only-robert-redford/

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/05/22/redford-is-powerful-in-all-is-lost/


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds good Tezza, I'd watch that.  I thought Jeremiah Johnston was one of his best, not a lot of talking in that either. He's a good 'face' actor. The small fleeting emotional expressions have to be the hardest to master, any idiot can deliver a line.

Remember The Old Man and The Sea?  Along similar lines and Tracey was the man to carry that one off.  It was on late night TV only a week or three ago and a bit dated SFX wise now, but still a strong performance.


----------



## terra (Sep 8, 2013)

"The Old Man and The Sea" starring Spencer Tracy... yep, one of my favourites from yesteryear.  I agree Di, Robert Redford is indeed a great actor... says it all with his face and body actions.

I reckon this latest offering from Redford is sorta similar to Tom Hanks in "Castaway" without the crap associated with "Wilson".

Another shipwrecked/lost at sea movie,..  "The Life of Pi".   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Hjrs6WQ8M


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

"Life of Pie"


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 11, 2013)

The Long Long Trailer
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
Burn After Reading
Inglorious Basterds
Murder my Sweet
Born To Kill
Laura
Undercover Blues
Double Indemnity
Stalag 17
Sunset Blvd.
Young Frankenstein
The Third Man
Faust

I loathe romance movies and poignant human dramas. Or any sad animals movies.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Blazing Saddles




*TG i loved the Baked bean  meal around the campfire it cracks me up every time i see it.*


----------



## TICA (Sep 11, 2013)

Chantilly Lace.  Don't think it every hit the big screen but a great "chick flick".

I actually own Ferris Bueller's day off and haul it out once a year to watch.  Cracks me up!

Also watch the black and white version of A Christmas Carol, the one with Allister Simms every Christmas Eve.

Field of Dreams - "if you build it, he will come".    I like movies about sports.   Slap stick still makes me laugh although it is violent, its obviously put on.

I usually like any thing that Sandra Bullock is in too (except the serials from the original).


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 11, 2013)

Recently fell in love with 
Tortilla Soup and Midnight in Paris.

And believe it or not, I just taped April Love, with Pat Boone.  Great flick.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *TG i loved the Baked bean  meal around the campfire it cracks me up every time i see it*



Actually saw a clip the censored the sound!  So stupid but almost funnier.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 14, 2013)

> Short Circuit.... Just plain LOVE this movie, and it was filmed in Astoria, Oregon, where I would love to live !



Have you seen Wall-E ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZisWjdjs-gM


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

That makes me feel better.  I liked both Short Circuit and Wall-E and Batteries not Included too, it was kind a feel good movie along the same lines. 
 Thought it was just me goin' soft.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2013)

Phantom, I have also seen Wall-E, and it is a great story, too !  I think I like all those robots, and strange little gizmos. I really enjoyed Star Wars, with R2D2, and I have watched Batteries Not Included several times.
I used to like the talking car on Knightrider, too.
And, being an animal lover, I just love all the talking dog or other animals, like Dr. Doolittle movies .


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2016)

Movies I can and have watched many times
Young Frankenstein
An affair to Remember
Arsenic and old Lace
Grease
and quit a few others.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 29, 2016)

Hurt Locker.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 29, 2016)

Not that much into movies.  I've watched all of these _at least _twice, by choice.

A Star is Born (1937 version only )
The Quiet Man (1952)
Marty (1955)
Inherit the Wind (1960)
To Kill a Mockingbird (1962)
Barefoot in the Park (1967)
Tootsie (1982)
Once upon a Time in America (long version) (1984)
Moonstruck (1987)
As Good as It Gets (1997)


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2016)

Monty Python and the Meaning of Life
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Animal House
Bubble Boy-the Jake Gyllenhaal one
Gone with the Wind-swoon, Clark Gable


----------



## larrylarry (Aug 29, 2016)

Love Casablanca, Star Wars, Jaws.  One that I would highly recommend is "The Lives of Others" It won the Oscar for best foreign film a few years back.


----------

